# 8 Week Puppy - Soft Stool, somewhat liquidey



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The most common problem with puppies and stool at that age is probably coccidia, followed closely by giardia. Both are very hard to test for, since you need to bring in a stool sample that happens to have cysts in it, and both organisms don't consistently produce cysts in the stool.

Is there mucus in the stool? That's a good indicator of large intestine irritation, in which case coccidia and giardia are more likely.

If it persists, ask the vet about putting the pup on flagyl (metronidazole). It's safe for puppies, and if the problem clears up right away, you know you're dealing with a parasite.

There are other parasites and worms it could be, and they're generally easier to test for. Roundworms, whipworm, hookworm, etc. are all possible in young pups because of their undeveloped immune systems.

It could also be simple stress and it'll clear up soon.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with Tippykayak. I would also add that giardia has a cyclic nature to it causing the stools to vary...they will be formed for a few days followed by a few days of mush. Also, our vet told us that the typical "in house" float test that many vets do miss these harder-to-find parasites, and the best way is for your vet to send the stool sample to an outside lab which will examine it more precisely. Our vet now sends all stool samples out, no matter what is suspected. She was beginning to see that she was just missing too much with the float test.


----------



## WUCT (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks so much tippykayak and doodle. 

I'm relieved that this probably isn't parvo, although coccidia and giardia don't sound great either. My appointment isn't until Thursday - would this be okay or do I need to address this asap?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would make sure that she gets lots of liquids to keep from getting dehyrated. You could add some boiled rice/chicken to see if that helps. Call the vet and ask if you can drop off a sample before the appt, so the results will be back before the appt.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

+1 on Tippykayak's response. We went thru this when Tucker was a pup. It took a good couple of weeks to get it figured out and corrected. It would get better on meds, and then reappear after the meds ended. It finally went away when we treated him for coccidia. All of the stool tests we did on Tucker were negative as well, so don't be surprised if the tests don't show anything. Hang in there- I would give you vet a heads up, so they can start treatment now. Otherwise, you run the risk of getting some bloody stools as the intestine track becomes more irritated. You may also find a probiotic helps as well.

BTW- welcome to the forum...we love puppy pictures here. Hint, hint!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sonds like my Holly when I brought her home...we fought diarrhea for weeks...she ended up having coccidia, whip worms and roundworms....but not sure if it was one after the other or all at once..alls I know is that we were at the vet ALOT and she was on numerous meds..but she is fine now!! Id love to see a picture of your puppy!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

We dealt with this too, but it wasn't Coccidia, Giardia, or worms. Molly had a bloom of Spirochete bacteria in her intestines. She was put on Metro, and she's been fine ever since.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We went through the same thing the first week Hank was home. He never tested positive for anything but was put on Flagyl and it cleared up whatever it was he had.
The only thing you need to worry about is possible dehydration in a puppy that young. If the stool turns to brown water, get into the vet ASAP.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Our vet allows us to bring stool samples at any given time. They are more then happy to do the tests. If your worried, bring in the stool sample early.

I don't know if the loose stool is normal or not. Bailey's was fine unless she ate something that didn't agree with her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't rule out parvo without a vet's oversight. It's more dangerous than coccidia and giardia. It doesn't _sound_ like parvo to us, but your vet needs to do a hands on exam and tests to rule out the serious stuff.

If the only symptom is soft stool, I wouldn't panic between now and Thursday. If, however, there's frequent diarrhea, blood in the stool, or more than one or two pukes between now and then, I'd head in earlier. Puppies dehydrate easily, and they're definitely susceptible to parvo if they get exposed.


----------



## WUCT (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you all so much, I will try to bring in a sample tomorrow morning.

This is Penny:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please let us know what the vet days.....and she is adorable!!!


----------

